# Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 23:19:09 -0500*
IP: 142.154.101.223
Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
same as our dear friend
Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
 Hop
      ms
            ms
                  ms
                        IP Address
                                         Host name
  1
        0
              0
                   0
                       209.237.131.1
  2
        0
             16
                   0
                       144.232.236.85
                                        sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
  3
       16
              0
                  15
                       144.232.2.185
                                        sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
  4
       16
             16
                  15
                       144.232.18.201
                                        sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
  5
       31
             16
                  16
                       137.39.52.137
                                        atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
  6
       15
             16
                  31
                       152.63.82.218
                                        180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
  7
       16
             15
                  16
                       152.63.9.237
                                        0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
  8
       63
             46
                  47
                       152.63.7.98
                                        129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
  9
       63
             47
                  47
                       152.63.128.49
                                        198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
 10
       62
             47
                  47
                       152.63.128.101
                                        194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
 11
       63
             47
                  47
                       157.130.159.82
                                        att2-gw.customer.alter.net
 12
       47
             62
                  47
                       216.191.65.250
                                        srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
 13
       63
             47
                  47
                       216.191.67.14
                                        pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
 14
       62
             63
                  46
                       216.191.67.186
                                        atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
 15
        *
              *
                    *
Trace aborted
Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
Not Found
The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
DNS records for: netcom.ca
 Answer records
 netcom.ca
                    1
                      A
                           207.93.1.148
                                                       21600s
 netcom.ca
                    1
                      MX
                            preference:
                                                    10
                            exchange:
                                    tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
                                                         600s
 netcom.ca
                    1
                      MX
                            preference:
                                                    10
                            exchange:
                                      tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
                                                         600s
 netcom.ca
                    1
                      MX
                            preference:
                                                    20
                            exchange:
                                        tor-srs1.netcom.ca
                                                         600s
 netcom.ca
                    1
                      MX
                            preference:
                                                    20
                            exchange:
                                        tor-srs2.netcom.ca
                                                         600s
 netcom.ca
                    1
                      NS
                           tor-ns1.netcom.ca
                                                       21600s
 netcom.ca
                    1
                      NS
                           tor-ns2.netcom.ca
                                                       21600s
 netcom.ca
                    1
                      SOA
                            server:
                                        tor-ns1.netcom.ca
                            email:
                                         root@netcom.ca
                            serial:
                                            2001022000
                            refresh:
                                                  3600
                            retry:
                                                  1800
                            expire:
                                                604800
                            minimum ttl:
                                                 21600
                                                       21600s
 Authority records
 Additional records
 tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
                    1
                      A
                           207.181.101.71
                                                       21600s
 tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
                    1
                      A
                           207.181.101.101
                                                       21600s
 tor-srs1.netcom.ca
                    1
                      A
                           207.93.1.148
                                                       21600s
 tor-srs2.netcom.ca
                    1
                      A
                           207.93.1.164
                                                       21600s
 tor-ns1.netcom.ca
                    1
                      A
                           207.181.101.4
                                                       21600s
 tor-ns2.netcom.ca
                    1
                      A
                           207.181.101.5
                                                       21600s
DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
 Answer records
 trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
                     1
                       A
                         142.154.101.223
                                        21600s
 Authority records
 Additional records
whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
   801 Aviation Parkway
   Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
   CA
   Netname: LACITE
   Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
   Coordinator:
      Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
      416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
   Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
   TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
   TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
Gow wrote:
> I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the late
> unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
>
> especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and Masters
> student:
>
> a    Types worse than I do
> b    Has grammar worse than I do
> c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is subseuently a
> post-grad student in university
> d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced communication as
> "Burgess"
>
> Somebody want to run a tracer again?
>
> I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can give some
> comprehensive proof.
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> Subject: Hello/give it a rest
>
> > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is my first
> > message.
> >
> >
> > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever say he was
> 17
> > when he joined OCS?
> >
> > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i have been
> > following military matters for a number of years now, i am working on
> > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my dream
> since
> > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of Toronto. I‘ve
> been
> > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to university. I
> > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested an
> > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i might
> expect?
> >
> > Jesse Phillips
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 23:28:24 -0500*
Thanks Jean Francios
Lets try and pass the following message on...
Okay you stupid clown.  In my present civilian employment, I have the
opportunity to ravel freely throughout Ontario, including but not limited to
Toronto and Ottawa.
Your irresponsible and idiotic manners on this Board are such that I intend
to present a complaint to the Board Manager, even if, unfairly, this passes
on restrictions to genuine ex-service and service persons.  We shall
remember that this is a result of your activities.
In the course of my professional activity, I will make a point of caling on
the Dean of your University/College, if that, too, is not BS, and personally
identify you as a person lacking in moral responsibility, whom it is
doubtfull that they should offer either degree or diploma, not matter what
your performance.
So sorry...you have gone to some lengths to piss me, if ot a lot of others
off, phrased in the vernacular, and now, idiot, I shall do what I can to
make you pay the price.
For the other, genuine, people of this List, please get back with some back
up materials, names, e-mail addresses, and which messages you have...the
address is jgow@home.com ..I‘d like to have the collaborating evidence when
I lay it on the college/university/high school heads.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:19 PM
Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> IP: 142.154.101.223
>
> Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
>
>
> same as our dear friend
>
> Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
>
> TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
>
>  Hop
>       ms
>             ms
>                   ms
>                         IP Address
>                                          Host name
>
>   1
>         0
>               0
>                    0
>                        209.237.131.1
>
>   2
>         0
>              16
>                    0
>                        144.232.236.85
>                                         sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
>
>   3
>        16
>               0
>                   15
>                        144.232.2.185
>                                         sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
>
>   4
>        16
>              16
>                   15
>                        144.232.18.201
>                                         sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
>
>   5
>        31
>              16
>                   16
>                        137.39.52.137
>                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
>
>   6
>        15
>              16
>                   31
>                        152.63.82.218
>                                         180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
>
>   7
>        16
>              15
>                   16
>                        152.63.9.237
>                                         0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
>
>   8
>        63
>              46
>                   47
>                        152.63.7.98
>                                         129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
>
>   9
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        152.63.128.49
>                                         198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
>
>  10
>        62
>              47
>                   47
>                        152.63.128.101
>                                         194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
>
>  11
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        157.130.159.82
>                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
>
>  12
>        47
>              62
>                   47
>                        216.191.65.250
>                                         srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  13
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        216.191.67.14
>                                         pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  14
>        62
>              63
>                   46
>                        216.191.67.186
>
atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  15
>         *
>               *
>                     *
>
>
> Trace aborted
>
> Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>
> Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
> Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
>
> Not Found
>
> The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
>
>
>
> DNS records for: netcom.ca
>
>
>  Answer records
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.148
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     10
>                             exchange:
>                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     10
>                             exchange:
>                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     20
>                             exchange:
>                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     20
>                             exchange:
>                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       NS
>                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       NS
>                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       SOA
>                             server:
>                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                             email:
>                                          root@netcom.ca
>                             serial:
>                                             2001022000
>                             refresh:
>                                                   3600
>                             retry:
>                                                   1800
>                             expire:
>                                                 604800
>                             minimum ttl:
>                                                  21600
>
>                                                        21600s
>
>  Authority records
>
>  Additional records
>  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.71
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.101
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.148
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.164
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.4
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.5
>                                                        21600s
>
>
> DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>
>
>  Answer records
>  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>                      1
>                        A
>                          142.154.101.223
>                                         21600s
>
>  Authority records
>
>  Additional records
>
>
> whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
>
> La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
>    801 Aviation Parkway
>    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
>    CA
>
>    Netname: LACITE
>    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
>
>    Coordinator:
>       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
>       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
>
>    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
>
>    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
>    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
>
>
>
> Gow wrote:
>
> > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the late
> > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> >
> > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and Masters
> > student:
> >
> > a    Types worse than I do
> > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is subseuently
a
> > post-grad student in university
> > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced communication as
> > "Burgess"
> >
> > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> >
> > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can give
some
> > comprehensive proof.
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> >
> > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is my
first
> > > message.
> > >
> > >
> > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever say he
was
> > 17
> > > when he joined OCS?
> > >
> > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i have
been
> > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am working on
> > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my dream
> > since
> > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of Toronto. I‘ve
> > been
> > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to university.
I
> > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested an
> > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i might
> > expect?
> > >
> > > Jesse Phillips
> > >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 20:29:05 -0800*
HMMMMMMMM....very interesting..
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:19 PM
Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> IP: 142.154.101.223
>
> Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
>
>
> same as our dear friend
>
> Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
>
> TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
>
>  Hop
>       ms
>             ms
>                   ms
>                         IP Address
>                                          Host name
>
>   1
>         0
>               0
>                    0
>                        209.237.131.1
>
>   2
>         0
>              16
>                    0
>                        144.232.236.85
>                                         sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
>
>   3
>        16
>               0
>                   15
>                        144.232.2.185
>                                         sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
>
>   4
>        16
>              16
>                   15
>                        144.232.18.201
>                                         sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
>
>   5
>        31
>              16
>                   16
>                        137.39.52.137
>                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
>
>   6
>        15
>              16
>                   31
>                        152.63.82.218
>                                         180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
>
>   7
>        16
>              15
>                   16
>                        152.63.9.237
>                                         0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
>
>   8
>        63
>              46
>                   47
>                        152.63.7.98
>                                         129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
>
>   9
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        152.63.128.49
>                                         198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
>
>  10
>        62
>              47
>                   47
>                        152.63.128.101
>                                         194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
>
>  11
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        157.130.159.82
>                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
>
>  12
>        47
>              62
>                   47
>                        216.191.65.250
>                                         srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  13
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        216.191.67.14
>                                         pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  14
>        62
>              63
>                   46
>                        216.191.67.186
>
atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  15
>         *
>               *
>                     *
>
>
> Trace aborted
>
> Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>
> Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
> Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
>
> Not Found
>
> The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
>
>
>
> DNS records for: netcom.ca
>
>
>  Answer records
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.148
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     10
>                             exchange:
>                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     10
>                             exchange:
>                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     20
>                             exchange:
>                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     20
>                             exchange:
>                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       NS
>                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       NS
>                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       SOA
>                             server:
>                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                             email:
>                                          root@netcom.ca
>                             serial:
>                                             2001022000
>                             refresh:
>                                                   3600
>                             retry:
>                                                   1800
>                             expire:
>                                                 604800
>                             minimum ttl:
>                                                  21600
>
>                                                        21600s
>
>  Authority records
>
>  Additional records
>  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.71
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.101
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.148
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.164
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.4
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.5
>                                                        21600s
>
>
> DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>
>
>  Answer records
>  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>                      1
>                        A
>                          142.154.101.223
>                                         21600s
>
>  Authority records
>
>  Additional records
>
>
> whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
>
> La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
>    801 Aviation Parkway
>    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
>    CA
>
>    Netname: LACITE
>    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
>
>    Coordinator:
>       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
>       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
>
>    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
>
>    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
>    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
>
>
>
> Gow wrote:
>
> > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the late
> > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> >
> > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and Masters
> > student:
> >
> > a    Types worse than I do
> > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is subseuently
a
> > post-grad student in university
> > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced communication as
> > "Burgess"
> >
> > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> >
> > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can give
some
> > comprehensive proof.
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> >
> > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is my
first
> > > message.
> > >
> > >
> > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever say he
was
> > 17
> > > when he joined OCS?
> > >
> > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i have
been
> > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am working on
> > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my dream
> > since
> > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of Toronto. I‘ve
> > been
> > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to university.
I
> > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested an
> > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i might
> > expect?
> > >
> > > Jesse Phillips
> > >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"C. Bryon McLeod" <bryonmcleod@gorge.net>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:22:19 -0800*
John,
I would like to provide any assistance I can to help you in your petition.
Please email me privately.  A thought just crossed my mind as for reality
imitating fiction......
On TV you can vote someone off a island, so can we block someone on a list?
Stay Safe,
Capt. Bryon McLeod ret. "with the papers to prove it"
Oregon Public Safety
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Gow
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:28 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
Thanks Jean Francios
Lets try and pass the following message on...
Okay you stupid clown.  In my present civilian employment, I have the
opportunity to ravel freely throughout Ontario, including but not limited to
Toronto and Ottawa.
Your irresponsible and idiotic manners on this Board are such that I intend
to present a complaint to the Board Manager, even if, unfairly, this passes
on restrictions to genuine ex-service and service persons.  We shall
remember that this is a result of your activities.
In the course of my professional activity, I will make a point of caling on
the Dean of your University/College, if that, too, is not BS, and personally
identify you as a person lacking in moral responsibility, whom it is
doubtfull that they should offer either degree or diploma, not matter what
your performance.
So sorry...you have gone to some lengths to piss me, if ot a lot of others
off, phrased in the vernacular, and now, idiot, I shall do what I can to
make you pay the price.
For the other, genuine, people of this List, please get back with some back
up materials, names, e-mail addresses, and which messages you have...the
address is jgow@home.com ..I‘d like to have the collaborating evidence when
I lay it on the college/university/high school heads.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:19 PM
Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> IP: 142.154.101.223
>
> Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
>
>
> same as our dear friend
>
> Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
>
> TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
>
>  Hop
>       ms
>             ms
>                   ms
>                         IP Address
>                                          Host name
>
>   1
>         0
>               0
>                    0
>                        209.237.131.1
>
>   2
>         0
>              16
>                    0
>                        144.232.236.85
>                                         sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
>
>   3
>        16
>               0
>                   15
>                        144.232.2.185
>                                         sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
>
>   4
>        16
>              16
>                   15
>                        144.232.18.201
>                                         sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
>
>   5
>        31
>              16
>                   16
>                        137.39.52.137
>                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
>
>   6
>        15
>              16
>                   31
>                        152.63.82.218
>                                         180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
>
>   7
>        16
>              15
>                   16
>                        152.63.9.237
>                                         0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
>
>   8
>        63
>              46
>                   47
>                        152.63.7.98
>                                         129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
>
>   9
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        152.63.128.49
>                                         198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
>
>  10
>        62
>              47
>                   47
>                        152.63.128.101
>                                         194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
>
>  11
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        157.130.159.82
>                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
>
>  12
>        47
>              62
>                   47
>                        216.191.65.250
>                                         srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  13
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        216.191.67.14
>                                         pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  14
>        62
>              63
>                   46
>                        216.191.67.186
>
atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  15
>         *
>               *
>                     *
>
>
> Trace aborted
>
> Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>
> Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
> Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
>
> Not Found
>
> The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
>
>
>
> DNS records for: netcom.ca
>
>
>  Answer records
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.148
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     10
>                             exchange:
>                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     10
>                             exchange:
>                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     20
>                             exchange:
>                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     20
>                             exchange:
>                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       NS
>                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       NS
>                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       SOA
>                             server:
>                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                             email:
>                                          root@netcom.ca
>                             serial:
>                                             2001022000
>                             refresh:
>                                                   3600
>                             retry:
>                                                   1800
>                             expire:
>                                                 604800
>                             minimum ttl:
>                                                  21600
>
>                                                        21600s
>
>  Authority records
>
>  Additional records
>  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.71
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.101
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.148
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.164
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.4
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.5
>                                                        21600s
>
>
> DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>
>
>  Answer records
>  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>                      1
>                        A
>                          142.154.101.223
>                                         21600s
>
>  Authority records
>
>  Additional records
>
>
> whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
>
> La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
>    801 Aviation Parkway
>    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
>    CA
>
>    Netname: LACITE
>    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
>
>    Coordinator:
>       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
>       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
>
>    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
>
>    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
>    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
>
>
>
> Gow wrote:
>
> > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the late
> > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> >
> > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and Masters
> > student:
> >
> > a    Types worse than I do
> > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is subseuently
a
> > post-grad student in university
> > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced communication as
> > "Burgess"
> >
> > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> >
> > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can give
some
> > comprehensive proof.
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> >
> > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is my
first
> > > message.
> > >
> > >
> > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever say he
was
> > 17
> > > when he joined OCS?
> > >
> > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i have
been
> > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am working on
> > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my dream
> > since
> > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of Toronto. I‘ve
> > been
> > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to university.
I
> > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested an
> > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i might
> > expect?
> > >
> > > Jesse Phillips
> > >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 23:34:20 *
Netcom is a Major internet provider in my area. Could it be because we are 
using the same ISP? I don‘t know what his is, but i really dont know whats 
going on here. I dont even know anyone named Jesse.
>From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
>Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 23:19:09 -0500
>
>IP: 142.154.101.223
>
>Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
>
>
>same as our dear friend
>
>Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
>
>TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
>
>  Hop
>       ms
>             ms
>                   ms
>                         IP Address
>                                          Host name
>
>   1
>         0
>               0
>                    0
>                        209.237.131.1
>
>   2
>         0
>              16
>                    0
>                        144.232.236.85
>                                         sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
>
>   3
>        16
>               0
>                   15
>                        144.232.2.185
>                                         sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
>
>   4
>        16
>              16
>                   15
>                        144.232.18.201
>                                         sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
>
>   5
>        31
>              16
>                   16
>                        137.39.52.137
>                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
>
>   6
>        15
>              16
>                   31
>                        152.63.82.218
>                                         180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
>
>   7
>        16
>              15
>                   16
>                        152.63.9.237
>                                         0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
>
>   8
>        63
>              46
>                   47
>                        152.63.7.98
>                                         129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
>
>   9
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        152.63.128.49
>                                         198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
>
>  10
>        62
>              47
>                   47
>                        152.63.128.101
>                                         194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
>
>  11
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        157.130.159.82
>                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
>
>  12
>        47
>              62
>                   47
>                        216.191.65.250
>                                         srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  13
>        63
>              47
>                   47
>                        216.191.67.14
>                                         pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  14
>        62
>              63
>                   46
>                        216.191.67.186
>                                         
>atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
>
>  15
>         *
>               *
>                     *
>
>
>Trace aborted
>
>Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>
>Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
>Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
>
>Not Found
>
>The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
>
>
>
>DNS records for: netcom.ca
>
>
>  Answer records
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.148
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     10
>                             exchange:
>                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     10
>                             exchange:
>                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     20
>                             exchange:
>                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       MX
>                             preference:
>                                                     20
>                             exchange:
>                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
>
>                                                          600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       NS
>                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       NS
>                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
>                                                        21600s
>  netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       SOA
>                             server:
>                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                             email:
>                                          root@netcom.ca
>                             serial:
>                                             2001022000
>                             refresh:
>                                                   3600
>                             retry:
>                                                   1800
>                             expire:
>                                                 604800
>                             minimum ttl:
>                                                  21600
>
>                                                        21600s
>
>  Authority records
>
>  Additional records
>  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.71
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.101
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.148
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.93.1.164
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.4
>                                                        21600s
>  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
>                     1
>                       A
>                            207.181.101.5
>                                                        21600s
>
>
>DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>
>
>  Answer records
>  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
>                      1
>                        A
>                          142.154.101.223
>                                         21600s
>
>  Authority records
>
>  Additional records
>
>
>whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
>
>La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
>    801 Aviation Parkway
>    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
>    CA
>
>    Netname: LACITE
>    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
>
>    Coordinator:
>       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
>       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
>
>    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
>
>    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
>    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
>
>
>
>Gow wrote:
>
> > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the late
> > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> >
> > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and Masters
> > student:
> >
> > a    Types worse than I do
> > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is subseuently 
>a
> > post-grad student in university
> > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced communication as
> > "Burgess"
> >
> > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> >
> > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can give 
>some
> > comprehensive proof.
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> >
> > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is my 
>first
> > > message.
> > >
> > >
> > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever say he 
>was
> > 17
> > > when he joined OCS?
> > >
> > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i have 
>been
> > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am working on
> > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my dream
> > since
> > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of Toronto. I‘ve
> > been
> > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to university. 
>I
> > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested an
> > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i might
> > expect?
> > >
> > > Jesse Phillips
> > > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 23:39:47 *
If it makes you feel any better, ill resign from the list.
>From: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: RE: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
>Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:22:19 -0800
>
>John,
>
>I would like to provide any assistance I can to help you in your petition.
>Please email me privately.  A thought just crossed my mind as for reality
>imitating fiction......
>
>
>On TV you can vote someone off a island, so can we block someone on a list?
>
>Stay Safe,
>
>Capt. Bryon McLeod ret. "with the papers to prove it"
>Oregon Public Safety
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>Behalf Of Gow
>Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:28 PM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
>
>
>Thanks Jean Francios
>
>Lets try and pass the following message on...
>
>Okay you stupid clown.  In my present civilian employment, I have the
>opportunity to ravel freely throughout Ontario, including but not limited 
>to
>Toronto and Ottawa.
>
>Your irresponsible and idiotic manners on this Board are such that I intend
>to present a complaint to the Board Manager, even if, unfairly, this passes
>on restrictions to genuine ex-service and service persons.  We shall
>remember that this is a result of your activities.
>
>In the course of my professional activity, I will make a point of caling on
>the Dean of your University/College, if that, too, is not BS, and 
>personally
>identify you as a person lacking in moral responsibility, whom it is
>doubtfull that they should offer either degree or diploma, not matter what
>your performance.
>
>So sorry...you have gone to some lengths to piss me, if ot a lot of others
>off, phrased in the vernacular, and now, idiot, I shall do what I can to
>make you pay the price.
>
>For the other, genuine, people of this List, please get back with some back
>up materials, names, e-mail addresses, and which messages you have...the
>address is jgow@home.com ..I‘d like to have the collaborating evidence 
>when
>I lay it on the college/university/high school heads.
>
>John
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:19 PM
>Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
>
>
> > IP: 142.154.101.223
> >
> > Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
> >
> >
> > same as our dear friend
> >
> > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
> >
> > TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
> >
> >  Hop
> >       ms
> >             ms
> >                   ms
> >                         IP Address
> >                                          Host name
> >
> >   1
> >         0
> >               0
> >                    0
> >                        209.237.131.1
> >
> >   2
> >         0
> >              16
> >                    0
> >                        144.232.236.85
> >                                         sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
> >
> >   3
> >        16
> >               0
> >                   15
> >                        144.232.2.185
> >                                         sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
> >
> >   4
> >        16
> >              16
> >                   15
> >                        144.232.18.201
> >                                         sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
> >
> >   5
> >        31
> >              16
> >                   16
> >                        137.39.52.137
> >                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
> >
> >   6
> >        15
> >              16
> >                   31
> >                        152.63.82.218
> >                                         180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
> >
> >   7
> >        16
> >              15
> >                   16
> >                        152.63.9.237
> >                                         0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
> >
> >   8
> >        63
> >              46
> >                   47
> >                        152.63.7.98
> >                                         129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
> >
> >   9
> >        63
> >              47
> >                   47
> >                        152.63.128.49
> >                                         198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> >
> >  10
> >        62
> >              47
> >                   47
> >                        152.63.128.101
> >                                         194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> >
> >  11
> >        63
> >              47
> >                   47
> >                        157.130.159.82
> >                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
> >
> >  12
> >        47
> >              62
> >                   47
> >                        216.191.65.250
> >                                         srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> >
> >  13
> >        63
> >              47
> >                   47
> >                        216.191.67.14
> >                                         
>pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> >
> >  14
> >        62
> >              63
> >                   46
> >                        216.191.67.186
> >
>atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
> >
> >  15
> >         *
> >               *
> >                     *
> >
> >
> > Trace aborted
> >
> > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> >
> > Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
> > Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
> >
> > Not Found
> >
> > The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
> >
> >
> >
> > DNS records for: netcom.ca
> >
> >
> >  Answer records
> >  netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       A
> >                            207.93.1.148
> >                                                        21600s
> >  netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       MX
> >                             preference:
> >                                                     10
> >                             exchange:
> >                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> >
> >                                                          600s
> >  netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       MX
> >                             preference:
> >                                                     10
> >                             exchange:
> >                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> >
> >                                                          600s
> >  netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       MX
> >                             preference:
> >                                                     20
> >                             exchange:
> >                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> >
> >                                                          600s
> >  netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       MX
> >                             preference:
> >                                                     20
> >                             exchange:
> >                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> >
> >                                                          600s
> >  netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       NS
> >                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> >                                                        21600s
> >  netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       NS
> >                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> >                                                        21600s
> >  netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       SOA
> >                             server:
> >                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> >                             email:
> >                                          root@netcom.ca
> >                             serial:
> >                                             2001022000
> >                             refresh:
> >                                                   3600
> >                             retry:
> >                                                   1800
> >                             expire:
> >                                                 604800
> >                             minimum ttl:
> >                                                  21600
> >
> >                                                        21600s
> >
> >  Authority records
> >
> >  Additional records
> >  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> >                     1
> >                       A
> >                            207.181.101.71
> >                                                        21600s
> >  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       A
> >                            207.181.101.101
> >                                                        21600s
> >  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       A
> >                            207.93.1.148
> >                                                        21600s
> >  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       A
> >                            207.93.1.164
> >                                                        21600s
> >  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       A
> >                            207.181.101.4
> >                                                        21600s
> >  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> >                     1
> >                       A
> >                            207.181.101.5
> >                                                        21600s
> >
> >
> > DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> >
> >
> >  Answer records
> >  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> >                      1
> >                        A
> >                          142.154.101.223
> >                                         21600s
> >
> >  Authority records
> >
> >  Additional records
> >
> >
> > whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
> >
> > La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
> >    801 Aviation Parkway
> >    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
> >    CA
> >
> >    Netname: LACITE
> >    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
> >
> >    Coordinator:
> >       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
> >       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
> >
> >    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
> >
> >    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
> >    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
> >
> >
> >
> > Gow wrote:
> >
> > > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the late
> > > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> > >
> > > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and Masters
> > > student:
> > >
> > > a    Types worse than I do
> > > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is 
>subseuently
>a
> > > post-grad student in university
> > > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced communication as
> > > "Burgess"
> > >
> > > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> > >
> > > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can give
>some
> > > comprehensive proof.
> > >
> > > John
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> > >
> > > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is my
>first
> > > > message.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever say he
>was
> > > 17
> > > > when he joined OCS?
> > > >
> > > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i have
>been
> > > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am working 
>on
> > > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my 
>dream
> > > since
> > > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of Toronto. 
>I‘ve
> > > been
> > > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to 
>university.
>I
> > > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested an
> > > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i might
> > > expect?
> > > >
> > > > Jesse Phillips
> > > >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 19:53:42 -0600*
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 11:39 PM
Subject: RE: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> If it makes you feel any better, ill resign from the list.
>
Please don‘t resign. You have provided us with a lot of entertainment and a
chance to revel in our skills as sleuths.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 19:17:13 -0700*
Burgess,
        You don‘t have to resign from the list, however several members are
having a hard time with your credentials due to some of your conflicting and
incomplete answers. Check back on the postings... look at the questions. If you
want to be taken seriously, answer them. We all have, most of us know one or
members off the list, it‘s just the way it works. I can vouch for several
members, and vice versa. When you state unequivocally you‘re past history with
Marines OCS, Rangers and now with QOR, along with Germany, Gulf War, "Lt" and
then bring up the "shot accidentally on the ranges?", etc, it does nothing but
bring up questions amongst our many somewhat cautious members once bitten,
twice shy. Now‘s your chance to come clean, I can‘t speak for all the members,
but I‘ll certainly have a lot more respect if you follow through.
Francois
burgess marskell wrote:
> If it makes you feel any better, ill resign from the list.
>
> >From: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: RE: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:22:19 -0800
> >
> >John,
> >
> >I would like to provide any assistance I can to help you in your petition.
> >Please email me privately.  A thought just crossed my mind as for reality
> >imitating fiction......
> >
> >
> >On TV you can vote someone off a island, so can we block someone on a list?
> >
> >Stay Safe,
> >
> >Capt. Bryon McLeod ret. "with the papers to prove it"
> >Oregon Public Safety
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> >Behalf Of Gow
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:28 PM
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> >
> >
> >Thanks Jean Francios
> >
> >Lets try and pass the following message on...
> >
> >Okay you stupid clown.  In my present civilian employment, I have the
> >opportunity to ravel freely throughout Ontario, including but not limited
> >to
> >Toronto and Ottawa.
> >
> >Your irresponsible and idiotic manners on this Board are such that I intend
> >to present a complaint to the Board Manager, even if, unfairly, this passes
> >on restrictions to genuine ex-service and service persons.  We shall
> >remember that this is a result of your activities.
> >
> >In the course of my professional activity, I will make a point of caling on
> >the Dean of your University/College, if that, too, is not BS, and
> >personally
> >identify you as a person lacking in moral responsibility, whom it is
> >doubtfull that they should offer either degree or diploma, not matter what
> >your performance.
> >
> >So sorry...you have gone to some lengths to piss me, if ot a lot of others
> >off, phrased in the vernacular, and now, idiot, I shall do what I can to
> >make you pay the price.
> >
> >For the other, genuine, people of this List, please get back with some back
> >up materials, names, e-mail addresses, and which messages you have...the
> >address is jgow@home.com ..I‘d like to have the collaborating evidence
> >when
> >I lay it on the college/university/high school heads.
> >
> >John
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:19 PM
> >Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> >
> >
> > > IP: 142.154.101.223
> > >
> > > Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
> > >
> > >
> > > same as our dear friend
> > >
> > > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
> > >
> > > TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
> > >
> > >  Hop
> > >       ms
> > >             ms
> > >                   ms
> > >                         IP Address
> > >                                          Host name
> > >
> > >   1
> > >         0
> > >               0
> > >                    0
> > >                        209.237.131.1
> > >
> > >   2
> > >         0
> > >              16
> > >                    0
> > >                        144.232.236.85
> > >                                         sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
> > >
> > >   3
> > >        16
> > >               0
> > >                   15
> > >                        144.232.2.185
> > >                                         sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
> > >
> > >   4
> > >        16
> > >              16
> > >                   15
> > >                        144.232.18.201
> > >                                         sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
> > >
> > >   5
> > >        31
> > >              16
> > >                   16
> > >                        137.39.52.137
> > >                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
> > >
> > >   6
> > >        15
> > >              16
> > >                   31
> > >                        152.63.82.218
> > >                                         180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
> > >
> > >   7
> > >        16
> > >              15
> > >                   16
> > >                        152.63.9.237
> > >                                         0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
> > >
> > >   8
> > >        63
> > >              46
> > >                   47
> > >                        152.63.7.98
> > >                                         129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
> > >
> > >   9
> > >        63
> > >              47
> > >                   47
> > >                        152.63.128.49
> > >                                         198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> > >
> > >  10
> > >        62
> > >              47
> > >                   47
> > >                        152.63.128.101
> > >                                         194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> > >
> > >  11
> > >        63
> > >              47
> > >                   47
> > >                        157.130.159.82
> > >                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
> > >
> > >  12
> > >        47
> > >              62
> > >                   47
> > >                        216.191.65.250
> > >                                         srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> > >
> > >  13
> > >        63
> > >              47
> > >                   47
> > >                        216.191.67.14
> > >
> >pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> > >
> > >  14
> > >        62
> > >              63
> > >                   46
> > >                        216.191.67.186
> > >
> >atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
> > >
> > >  15
> > >         *
> > >               *
> > >                     *
> > >
> > >
> > > Trace aborted
> > >
> > > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > >
> > > Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
> > > Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
> > >
> > > Not Found
> > >
> > > The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > DNS records for: netcom.ca
> > >
> > >
> > >  Answer records
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.93.1.148
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       MX
> > >                             preference:
> > >                                                     10
> > >                             exchange:
> > >                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> > >
> > >                                                          600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       MX
> > >                             preference:
> > >                                                     10
> > >                             exchange:
> > >                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> > >
> > >                                                          600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       MX
> > >                             preference:
> > >                                                     20
> > >                             exchange:
> > >                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> > >
> > >                                                          600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       MX
> > >                             preference:
> > >                                                     20
> > >                             exchange:
> > >                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> > >
> > >                                                          600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       NS
> > >                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       NS
> > >                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       SOA
> > >                             server:
> > >                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > >                             email:
> > >                                          root@netcom.ca
> > >                             serial:
> > >                                             2001022000
> > >                             refresh:
> > >                                                   3600
> > >                             retry:
> > >                                                   1800
> > >                             expire:
> > >                                                 604800
> > >                             minimum ttl:
> > >                                                  21600
> > >
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >
> > >  Authority records
> > >
> > >  Additional records
> > >  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.181.101.71
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.181.101.101
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.93.1.148
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.93.1.164
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.181.101.4
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.181.101.5
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >
> > >
> > > DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > >
> > >
> > >  Answer records
> > >  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > >                      1
> > >                        A
> > >                          142.154.101.223
> > >                                         21600s
> > >
> > >  Authority records
> > >
> > >  Additional records
> > >
> > >
> > > whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
> > >
> > > La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
> > >    801 Aviation Parkway
> > >    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
> > >    CA
> > >
> > >    Netname: LACITE
> > >    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
> > >
> > >    Coordinator:
> > >       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
> > >       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
> > >
> > >    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
> > >
> > >    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
> > >    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > Gow wrote:
> > >
> > > > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the late
> > > > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> > > >
> > > > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and Masters
> > > > student:
> > > >
> > > > a    Types worse than I do
> > > > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > > > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is
> >subseuently
> >a
> > > > post-grad student in university
> > > > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > > > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced communication as
> > > > "Burgess"
> > > >
> > > > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> > > >
> > > > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can give
> >some
> > > > comprehensive proof.
> > > >
> > > > John
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > > > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> > > >
> > > > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is my
> >first
> > > > > message.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever say he
> >was
> > > > 17
> > > > > when he joined OCS?
> > > > >
> > > > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i have
> >been
> > > > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am working
> >on
> > > > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my
> >dream
> > > > since
> > > > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of Toronto.
> >I‘ve
> > > > been
> > > > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to
> >university.
> >I
> > > > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested an
> > > > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i might
> > > > expect?
> > > > >
> > > > > Jesse Phillips
> > > > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 22:04:46 EST*
I agree, Bruce.
‘Burgy‘ ‘s  given cause to more great threads than any one of us here!
A helluvan entertainer!
        Burgess, I think that, should you decide to resign from the list, you 
should just completely spill your guts so we can see who you really are. It‘d 
be fun.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 20:08:29 -0800*
Stay on the list, if you have the guts to take our feedback.......
Come clean about who you are, something we can
believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
If you‘re honest with us, that will earn you the respect you seem to crave.
I too admire the men who have *EARNED* the right to be called a Veteran.
I‘m glad they are still here to pass their wisdom......
I would never dishonor the sacrifice of 110000  Canadians, and  even more of
our Allies, who paid the ultimate price for our freedom.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 01:09:55 -0500*
Why don‘t you guys just stop this witch hunt.
Don‘t you have better things to do?
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 11:08 PM
Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> Stay on the list, if you have the guts to take our feedback.......
> Come clean about who you are, something we can
> believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> If you‘re honest with us, that will earn you the respect you seem to
crave.
>
> I too admire the men who have *EARNED* the right to be called a Veteran.
> I‘m glad they are still here to pass their wisdom......
> I would never dishonor the sacrifice of 110000  Canadians, and  even more
of
> our Allies, who paid the ultimate price for our freedom.
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 04:13:15 *
If you have any questions youd like me to answer, please send them to the 
list under the subject "questions". i am getting way to many emails.
Burgess
>From: "F. A." 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
>Date: Thu, 22 Feb 2001 19:17:13 -0700
>
>Burgess,
>
>
>         You don‘t have to resign from the list, however several members 
>are
>having a hard time with your credentials due to some of your conflicting 
>and
>incomplete answers. Check back on the postings... look at the questions. If 
>you
>want to be taken seriously, answer them. We all have, most of us know one 
>or
>members off the list, it‘s just the way it works. I can vouch for several
>members, and vice versa. When you state unequivocally you‘re past history 
>with
>Marines OCS, Rangers and now with QOR, along with Germany, Gulf War, "Lt" 
>and
>then bring up the "shot accidentally on the ranges?", etc, it does 
>nothing but
>bring up questions amongst our many somewhat cautious members once bitten,
>twice shy. Now‘s your chance to come clean, I can‘t speak for all the 
>members,
>but I‘ll certainly have a lot more respect if you follow through.
>
>Francois
>
>
>
>burgess marskell wrote:
>
> > If it makes you feel any better, ill resign from the list.
> >
> > >From: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: RE: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:22:19 -0800
> > >
> > >John,
> > >
> > >I would like to provide any assistance I can to help you in your 
>petition.
> > >Please email me privately.  A thought just crossed my mind as for 
>reality
> > >imitating fiction......
> > >
> > >
> > >On TV you can vote someone off a island, so can we block someone on a 
>list?
> > >
> > >Stay Safe,
> > >
> > >Capt. Bryon McLeod ret. "with the papers to prove it"
> > >Oregon Public Safety
> > >
> > >-----Original Message-----
> > >From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> > >Behalf Of Gow
> > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:28 PM
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> > >
> > >
> > >Thanks Jean Francios
> > >
> > >Lets try and pass the following message on...
> > >
> > >Okay you stupid clown.  In my present civilian employment, I have the
> > >opportunity to ravel freely throughout Ontario, including but not 
>limited
> > >to
> > >Toronto and Ottawa.
> > >
> > >Your irresponsible and idiotic manners on this Board are such that I 
>intend
> > >to present a complaint to the Board Manager, even if, unfairly, this 
>passes
> > >on restrictions to genuine ex-service and service persons.  We shall
> > >remember that this is a result of your activities.
> > >
> > >In the course of my professional activity, I will make a point of 
>caling on
> > >the Dean of your University/College, if that, too, is not BS, and
> > >personally
> > >identify you as a person lacking in moral responsibility, whom it is
> > >doubtfull that they should offer either degree or diploma, not matter 
>what
> > >your performance.
> > >
> > >So sorry...you have gone to some lengths to piss me, if ot a lot of 
>others
> > >off, phrased in the vernacular, and now, idiot, I shall do what I can 
>to
> > >make you pay the price.
> > >
> > >For the other, genuine, people of this List, please get back with some 
>back
> > >up materials, names, e-mail addresses, and which messages you 
>have...the
> > >address is jgow@home.com ..I‘d like to have the collaborating evidence
> > >when
> > >I lay it on the college/university/high school heads.
> > >
> > >John
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:19 PM
> > >Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> > >
> > >
> > > > IP: 142.154.101.223
> > > >
> > > > Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > same as our dear friend
> > > >
> > > > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
> > > >
> > > > TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
> > > >
> > > >  Hop
> > > >       ms
> > > >             ms
> > > >                   ms
> > > >                         IP Address
> > > >                                          Host name
> > > >
> > > >   1
> > > >         0
> > > >               0
> > > >                    0
> > > >                        209.237.131.1
> > > >
> > > >   2
> > > >         0
> > > >              16
> > > >                    0
> > > >                        144.232.236.85
> > > >                                         
>sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
> > > >
> > > >   3
> > > >        16
> > > >               0
> > > >                   15
> > > >                        144.232.2.185
> > > >                                         
>sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
> > > >
> > > >   4
> > > >        16
> > > >              16
> > > >                   15
> > > >                        144.232.18.201
> > > >                                         
>sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
> > > >
> > > >   5
> > > >        31
> > > >              16
> > > >                   16
> > > >                        137.39.52.137
> > > >                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >   6
> > > >        15
> > > >              16
> > > >                   31
> > > >                        152.63.82.218
> > > >                                         
>180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >   7
> > > >        16
> > > >              15
> > > >                   16
> > > >                        152.63.9.237
> > > >                                         
>0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >   8
> > > >        63
> > > >              46
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        152.63.7.98
> > > >                                         
>129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >   9
> > > >        63
> > > >              47
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        152.63.128.49
> > > >                                         
>198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> > > >
> > > >  10
> > > >        62
> > > >              47
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        152.63.128.101
> > > >                                         
>194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> > > >
> > > >  11
> > > >        63
> > > >              47
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        157.130.159.82
> > > >                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >  12
> > > >        47
> > > >              62
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        216.191.65.250
> > > >                                         
>srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> > > >
> > > >  13
> > > >        63
> > > >              47
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        216.191.67.14
> > > >
> > >pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> > > >
> > > >  14
> > > >        62
> > > >              63
> > > >                   46
> > > >                        216.191.67.186
> > > >
> > >atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
> > > >
> > > >  15
> > > >         *
> > > >               *
> > > >                     *
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Trace aborted
> > > >
> > > > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > > Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
> > > > Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
> > > >
> > > > Not Found
> > > >
> > > > The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > DNS records for: netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >  Answer records
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.93.1.148
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       MX
> > > >                             preference:
> > > >                                                     10
> > > >                             exchange:
> > > >                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> > > >
> > > >                                                          600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       MX
> > > >                             preference:
> > > >                                                     10
> > > >                             exchange:
> > > >                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >                                                          600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       MX
> > > >                             preference:
> > > >                                                     20
> > > >                             exchange:
> > > >                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >                                                          600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       MX
> > > >                             preference:
> > > >                                                     20
> > > >                             exchange:
> > > >                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >                                                          600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       NS
> > > >                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       NS
> > > >                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       SOA
> > > >                             server:
> > > >                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > > >                             email:
> > > >                                          root@netcom.ca
> > > >                             serial:
> > > >                                             2001022000
> > > >                             refresh:
> > > >                                                   3600
> > > >                             retry:
> > > >                                                   1800
> > > >                             expire:
> > > >                                                 604800
> > > >                             minimum ttl:
> > > >                                                  21600
> > > >
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >
> > > >  Authority records
> > > >
> > > >  Additional records
> > > >  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.181.101.71
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.181.101.101
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.93.1.148
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.93.1.164
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.181.101.4
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.181.101.5
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >  Answer records
> > > >  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > > >                      1
> > > >                        A
> > > >                          142.154.101.223
> > > >                                         21600s
> > > >
> > > >  Authority records
> > > >
> > > >  Additional records
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
> > > >
> > > > La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
> > > >    801 Aviation Parkway
> > > >    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
> > > >    CA
> > > >
> > > >    Netname: LACITE
> > > >    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
> > > >
> > > >    Coordinator:
> > > >       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
> > > >       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
> > > >
> > > >    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
> > > >
> > > >    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
> > > >    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Gow wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the 
>late
> > > > > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> > > > >
> > > > > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and 
>Masters
> > > > > student:
> > > > >
> > > > > a    Types worse than I do
> > > > > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > > > > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is
> > >subseuently
> > >a
> > > > > post-grad student in university
> > > > > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > > > > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced 
>communication as
> > > > > "Burgess"
> > > > >
> > > > > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> > > > >
> > > > > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can 
>give
> > >some
> > > > > comprehensive proof.
> > > > >
> > > > > John
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > > > > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > >
> > > > > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is 
>my
> > >first
> > > > > > message.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever 
>say he
> > >was
> > > > > 17
> > > > > > when he joined OCS?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i 
>have
> > >been
> > > > > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am 
>working
> > >on
> > > > > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my
> > >dream
> > > > > since
> > > > > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of 
>Toronto.
> > >I‘ve
> > > > > been
> > > > > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to
> > >university.
> > >I
> > > > > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested 
>an
> > > > > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i 
>might
> > > > > expect?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Jesse Phillips
> > > > > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 22:16:00 -0700*
I‘m not sure of anyone else, but thank you.  Please return when you grow up.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 11:39 PM
Subject: RE: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> If it makes you feel any better, ill resign from the list.
>
>
> >From: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: RE: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:22:19 -0800
> >
> >John,
> >
> >I would like to provide any assistance I can to help you in your
petition.
> >Please email me privately.  A thought just crossed my mind as for reality
> >imitating fiction......
> >
> >
> >On TV you can vote someone off a island, so can we block someone on a
list?
> >
> >Stay Safe,
> >
> >Capt. Bryon McLeod ret. "with the papers to prove it"
> >Oregon Public Safety
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> >Behalf Of Gow
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:28 PM
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> >
> >
> >Thanks Jean Francios
> >
> >Lets try and pass the following message on...
> >
> >Okay you stupid clown.  In my present civilian employment, I have the
> >opportunity to ravel freely throughout Ontario, including but not limited
> >to
> >Toronto and Ottawa.
> >
> >Your irresponsible and idiotic manners on this Board are such that I
intend
> >to present a complaint to the Board Manager, even if, unfairly, this
passes
> >on restrictions to genuine ex-service and service persons.  We shall
> >remember that this is a result of your activities.
> >
> >In the course of my professional activity, I will make a point of caling
on
> >the Dean of your University/College, if that, too, is not BS, and
> >personally
> >identify you as a person lacking in moral responsibility, whom it is
> >doubtfull that they should offer either degree or diploma, not matter
what
> >your performance.
> >
> >So sorry...you have gone to some lengths to piss me, if ot a lot of
others
> >off, phrased in the vernacular, and now, idiot, I shall do what I can to
> >make you pay the price.
> >
> >For the other, genuine, people of this List, please get back with some
back
> >up materials, names, e-mail addresses, and which messages you have...the
> >address is jgow@home.com ..I‘d like to have the collaborating evidence
> >when
> >I lay it on the college/university/high school heads.
> >
> >John
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:19 PM
> >Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> >
> >
> > > IP: 142.154.101.223
> > >
> > > Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
> > >
> > >
> > > same as our dear friend
> > >
> > > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
> > >
> > > TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
> > >
> > >  Hop
> > >       ms
> > >             ms
> > >                   ms
> > >                         IP Address
> > >                                          Host name
> > >
> > >   1
> > >         0
> > >               0
> > >                    0
> > >                        209.237.131.1
> > >
> > >   2
> > >         0
> > >              16
> > >                    0
> > >                        144.232.236.85
> > >
sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
> > >
> > >   3
> > >        16
> > >               0
> > >                   15
> > >                        144.232.2.185
> > >                                         sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
> > >
> > >   4
> > >        16
> > >              16
> > >                   15
> > >                        144.232.18.201
> > >                                         sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
> > >
> > >   5
> > >        31
> > >              16
> > >                   16
> > >                        137.39.52.137
> > >                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
> > >
> > >   6
> > >        15
> > >              16
> > >                   31
> > >                        152.63.82.218
> > >
180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
> > >
> > >   7
> > >        16
> > >              15
> > >                   16
> > >                        152.63.9.237
> > >                                         0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
> > >
> > >   8
> > >        63
> > >              46
> > >                   47
> > >                        152.63.7.98
> > >                                         129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
> > >
> > >   9
> > >        63
> > >              47
> > >                   47
> > >                        152.63.128.49
> > >                                         198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> > >
> > >  10
> > >        62
> > >              47
> > >                   47
> > >                        152.63.128.101
> > >                                         194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> > >
> > >  11
> > >        63
> > >              47
> > >                   47
> > >                        157.130.159.82
> > >                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
> > >
> > >  12
> > >        47
> > >              62
> > >                   47
> > >                        216.191.65.250
> > >
srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> > >
> > >  13
> > >        63
> > >              47
> > >                   47
> > >                        216.191.67.14
> > >
> >pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> > >
> > >  14
> > >        62
> > >              63
> > >                   46
> > >                        216.191.67.186
> > >
> >atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
> > >
> > >  15
> > >         *
> > >               *
> > >                     *
> > >
> > >
> > > Trace aborted
> > >
> > > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > >
> > > Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
> > > Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
> > >
> > > Not Found
> > >
> > > The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > DNS records for: netcom.ca
> > >
> > >
> > >  Answer records
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.93.1.148
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       MX
> > >                             preference:
> > >                                                     10
> > >                             exchange:
> > >                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> > >
> > >                                                          600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       MX
> > >                             preference:
> > >                                                     10
> > >                             exchange:
> > >                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> > >
> > >                                                          600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       MX
> > >                             preference:
> > >                                                     20
> > >                             exchange:
> > >                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> > >
> > >                                                          600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       MX
> > >                             preference:
> > >                                                     20
> > >                             exchange:
> > >                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> > >
> > >                                                          600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       NS
> > >                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       NS
> > >                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       SOA
> > >                             server:
> > >                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > >                             email:
> > >                                          root@netcom.ca
> > >                             serial:
> > >                                             2001022000
> > >                             refresh:
> > >                                                   3600
> > >                             retry:
> > >                                                   1800
> > >                             expire:
> > >                                                 604800
> > >                             minimum ttl:
> > >                                                  21600
> > >
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >
> > >  Authority records
> > >
> > >  Additional records
> > >  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.181.101.71
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.181.101.101
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.93.1.148
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.93.1.164
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.181.101.4
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> > >                     1
> > >                       A
> > >                            207.181.101.5
> > >                                                        21600s
> > >
> > >
> > > DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > >
> > >
> > >  Answer records
> > >  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > >                      1
> > >                        A
> > >                          142.154.101.223
> > >                                         21600s
> > >
> > >  Authority records
> > >
> > >  Additional records
> > >
> > >
> > > whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
> > >
> > > La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
> > >    801 Aviation Parkway
> > >    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
> > >    CA
> > >
> > >    Netname: LACITE
> > >    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
> > >
> > >    Coordinator:
> > >       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
> > >       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
> > >
> > >    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
> > >
> > >    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
> > >    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > Gow wrote:
> > >
> > > > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the
late
> > > > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> > > >
> > > > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and Masters
> > > > student:
> > > >
> > > > a    Types worse than I do
> > > > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > > > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is
> >subseuently
> >a
> > > > post-grad student in university
> > > > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > > > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced communication
as
> > > > "Burgess"
> > > >
> > > > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> > > >
> > > > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can give
> >some
> > > > comprehensive proof.
> > > >
> > > > John
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > > > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> > > >
> > > > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is my
> >first
> > > > > message.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever say
he
> >was
> > > > 17
> > > > > when he joined OCS?
> > > > >
> > > > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i have
> >been
> > > > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am working
> >on
> > > > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my
> >dream
> > > > since
> > > > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of Toronto.
> >I‘ve
> > > > been
> > > > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to
> >university.
> >I
> > > > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested an
> > > > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i
might
> > > > expect?
> > > > >
> > > > > Jesse Phillips
> > > > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 22:18:06 -0700*
Yep.
----- Original Message -----
From: F. A. 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 7:17 PM
Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> Burgess,
>
>
>         You don‘t have to resign from the list, however several members
are
> having a hard time with your credentials due to some of your conflicting
and
> incomplete answers. Check back on the postings... look at the questions.
If you
> want to be taken seriously, answer them. We all have, most of us know one
or
> members off the list, it‘s just the way it works. I can vouch for several
> members, and vice versa. When you state unequivocally you‘re past history
with
> Marines OCS, Rangers and now with QOR, along with Germany, Gulf War, "Lt"
and
> then bring up the "shot accidentally on the ranges?", etc, it does
nothing but
> bring up questions amongst our many somewhat cautious members once
bitten,
> twice shy. Now‘s your chance to come clean, I can‘t speak for all the
members,
> but I‘ll certainly have a lot more respect if you follow through.
>
> Francois
>
>
>
> burgess marskell wrote:
>
> > If it makes you feel any better, ill resign from the list.
> >
> > >From: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: RE: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:22:19 -0800
> > >
> > >John,
> > >
> > >I would like to provide any assistance I can to help you in your
petition.
> > >Please email me privately.  A thought just crossed my mind as for
reality
> > >imitating fiction......
> > >
> > >
> > >On TV you can vote someone off a island, so can we block someone on a
list?
> > >
> > >Stay Safe,
> > >
> > >Capt. Bryon McLeod ret. "with the papers to prove it"
> > >Oregon Public Safety
> > >
> > >-----Original Message-----
> > >From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> > >Behalf Of Gow
> > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:28 PM
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> > >
> > >
> > >Thanks Jean Francios
> > >
> > >Lets try and pass the following message on...
> > >
> > >Okay you stupid clown.  In my present civilian employment, I have the
> > >opportunity to ravel freely throughout Ontario, including but not
limited
> > >to
> > >Toronto and Ottawa.
> > >
> > >Your irresponsible and idiotic manners on this Board are such that I
intend
> > >to present a complaint to the Board Manager, even if, unfairly, this
passes
> > >on restrictions to genuine ex-service and service persons.  We shall
> > >remember that this is a result of your activities.
> > >
> > >In the course of my professional activity, I will make a point of
caling on
> > >the Dean of your University/College, if that, too, is not BS, and
> > >personally
> > >identify you as a person lacking in moral responsibility, whom it is
> > >doubtfull that they should offer either degree or diploma, not matter
what
> > >your performance.
> > >
> > >So sorry...you have gone to some lengths to piss me, if ot a lot of
others
> > >off, phrased in the vernacular, and now, idiot, I shall do what I can
to
> > >make you pay the price.
> > >
> > >For the other, genuine, people of this List, please get back with some
back
> > >up materials, names, e-mail addresses, and which messages you
have...the
> > >address is jgow@home.com ..I‘d like to have the collaborating evidence
> > >when
> > >I lay it on the college/university/high school heads.
> > >
> > >John
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:19 PM
> > >Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>
> > >
> > >
> > > > IP: 142.154.101.223
> > > >
> > > > Again La cit collgiale in Ottawa.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > same as our dear friend
> > > >
> > > > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca.
> > > >
> > > > TraceRoute to 142.154.101.223 [trt-on61-095.netcom.ca]
> > > >
> > > >  Hop
> > > >       ms
> > > >             ms
> > > >                   ms
> > > >                         IP Address
> > > >                                          Host name
> > > >
> > > >   1
> > > >         0
> > > >               0
> > > >                    0
> > > >                        209.237.131.1
> > > >
> > > >   2
> > > >         0
> > > >              16
> > > >                    0
> > > >                        144.232.236.85
> > > >
sl-gw4-orl-6-1-0.sprintlink.net
> > > >
> > > >   3
> > > >        16
> > > >               0
> > > >                   15
> > > >                        144.232.2.185
> > > >
sl-bb11-orl-2-2.sprintlink.net
> > > >
> > > >   4
> > > >        16
> > > >              16
> > > >                   15
> > > >                        144.232.18.201
> > > >
sl-bb21-atl-9-1.sprintlink.net
> > > >
> > > >   5
> > > >        31
> > > >              16
> > > >                   16
> > > >                        137.39.52.137
> > > >                                         atm2-0.br3.atl5.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >   6
> > > >        15
> > > >              16
> > > >                   31
> > > >                        152.63.82.218
> > > >
180.at-6-0-0.xr2.atl5.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >   7
> > > >        16
> > > >              15
> > > >                   16
> > > >                        152.63.9.237
> > > >
0.so-3-0-0.tr2.atl5.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >   8
> > > >        63
> > > >              46
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        152.63.7.98
> > > >
129.atm7-0.tr2.tor2.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >   9
> > > >        63
> > > >              47
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        152.63.128.49
> > > >
198.ATM6-0.XR2.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> > > >
> > > >  10
> > > >        62
> > > >              47
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        152.63.128.101
> > > >
194.ATM7-0.GW1.TOR2.ALTER.NET
> > > >
> > > >  11
> > > >        63
> > > >              47
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        157.130.159.82
> > > >                                         att2-gw.customer.alter.net
> > > >
> > > >  12
> > > >        47
> > > >              62
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        216.191.65.250
> > > >
srp3-0.core2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> > > >
> > > >  13
> > > >        63
> > > >              47
> > > >                   47
> > > >                        216.191.67.14
> > > >
> > >pos8-0-0.hcap2-tor.bb.attcanada.ca
> > > >
> > > >  14
> > > >        62
> > > >              63
> > > >                   46
> > > >                        216.191.67.186
> > > >
> > >atm0-0-0-105.hdial1-ham.bb.attcanada.ca
> > > >
> > > >  15
> > > >         *
> > > >               *
> > > >                     *
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Trace aborted
> > > >
> > > > Reverse Lookup Result: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > > Lookup Result: 142.154.101.223
> > > > Canada Whois web interface contacted:  http://www.cdnnet.ca/regs/ 
> > > >
> > > > Not Found
> > > >
> > > > The requested URL /regs/ca.netcom.html was not found on this server.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > DNS records for: netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >  Answer records
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.93.1.148
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       MX
> > > >                             preference:
> > > >                                                     10
> > > >                             exchange:
> > > >                                     tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> > > >
> > > >                                                          600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       MX
> > > >                             preference:
> > > >                                                     10
> > > >                             exchange:
> > > >                                       tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >                                                          600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       MX
> > > >                             preference:
> > > >                                                     20
> > > >                             exchange:
> > > >                                         tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >                                                          600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       MX
> > > >                             preference:
> > > >                                                     20
> > > >                             exchange:
> > > >                                         tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >                                                          600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       NS
> > > >                            tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       NS
> > > >                            tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       SOA
> > > >                             server:
> > > >                                         tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > > >                             email:
> > > >                                          root@netcom.ca
> > > >                             serial:
> > > >                                             2001022000
> > > >                             refresh:
> > > >                                                   3600
> > > >                             retry:
> > > >                                                   1800
> > > >                             expire:
> > > >                                                 604800
> > > >                             minimum ttl:
> > > >                                                  21600
> > > >
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >
> > > >  Authority records
> > > >
> > > >  Additional records
> > > >  tor-smtp3.attcanada.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.181.101.71
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-smtp2.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.181.101.101
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-srs1.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.93.1.148
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-srs2.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.93.1.164
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-ns1.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.181.101.4
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >  tor-ns2.netcom.ca
> > > >                     1
> > > >                       A
> > > >                            207.181.101.5
> > > >                                                        21600s
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > DNS records for: trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >  Answer records
> > > >  trt-on61-095.netcom.ca
> > > >                      1
> > > >                        A
> > > >                          142.154.101.223
> > > >                                         21600s
> > > >
> > > >  Authority records
> > > >
> > > >  Additional records
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > whois.arin.net 142.154.101.223
> > > >
> > > > La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
> > > >    801 Aviation Parkway
> > > >    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
> > > >    CA
> > > >
> > > >    Netname: LACITE
> > > >    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
> > > >
> > > >    Coordinator:
> > > >       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
> > > >       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
> > > >
> > > >    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
> > > >
> > > >    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
> > > >    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Gow wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > I am struck with the similarity of this message with that of the
late
> > > > > unrequited Burgess Marskell Idiot and liar...
> > > > >
> > > > > especially when this self proclaimed university graduate and
Masters
> > > > > student:
> > > > >
> > > > > a    Types worse than I do
> > > > > b    Has grammar worse than I do
> > > > > c    Lapses to says h‘s been  Cadet since 14 years, and is
> > >subseuently
> > >a
> > > > > post-grad student in university
> > > > > d    Is attempting a briefing on Cdn officer/NCM recruiting
> > > > > e    Signs of in a subsequent, no doubt drug induced
communication as
> > > > > "Burgess"
> > > > >
> > > > > Somebody want to run a tracer again?
> > > > >
> > > > > I‘ll just bet he joined a few weeks ago...ignore him til he can
give
> > >some
> > > > > comprehensive proof.
> > > > >
> > > > > John
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:35 PM
> > > > > Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > >
> > > > > > Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but this is
my
> > >first
> > > > > > message.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did he ever
say he
> > >was
> > > > > 17
> > > > > > when he joined OCS?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for sure, me i
have
> > >been
> > > > > > following military matters for a number of years now, i am
working
> > >on
> > > > > > becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has been my
> > >dream
> > > > > since
> > > > > > i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part of
Toronto.
> > >I‘ve
> > > > > been
> > > > > > an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off to
> > >university.
> > >I
> > > > > > applied at my local recruiting office and am going to be tested
an
> > > > > > interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me what i
might
> > > > > expect?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Jesse Phillips
> > > > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 22:23:09 -0700*
You know why.  Someone has claimed part of what we are.  While we have
always embraced byull****ters in the service, liars have been ostracised.
----- Original Message -----
From: Jay Digital 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 11:09 PM
Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
> Why don‘t you guys just stop this witch hunt.
> Don‘t you have better things to do?
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "dave newcombe" 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 11:08 PM
> Subject: Re: DARK BROODING SUSPICIONS>>>GIVE WAY TO A CALL FOR ACTION!
>
>
> > Stay on the list, if you have the guts to take our feedback.......
> > Come clean about who you are, something we can
> > believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> > If you‘re honest with us, that will earn you the respect you seem to
> crave.
> >
> > I too admire the men who have *EARNED* the right to be called a Veteran.
> > I‘m glad they are still here to pass their wisdom......
> > I would never dishonor the sacrifice of 110000  Canadians, and  even
more
> of
> > our Allies, who paid the ultimate price for our freedom.
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

